# Early Simplex 'Yard Find'



## nj_shore (Aug 30, 2015)

Wondering how much i should offer for this beauty?

Owner says it's a 1938.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 30, 2015)

Not a 38.original Engine Parts and some other parts are rare. From what I see it's post war and looks like it has a clutch set up. I think it's a  48 or later.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 30, 2015)

I've seen nice complete bikes only muster $2000 so unless you really need it I'd pass completely on this one.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 30, 2015)

For comparison...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1954-Other-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## catfish (Aug 30, 2015)

Way too many parts missing. The guy should be happy if you offer him a few hundred. But like Bikewhorder said "unless you realy NEED it". Pass on it. If you want one, you can buy them complete and running.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 30, 2015)

I'd pass but You could buy to resell on the parts. Checking the complete auction listings  Indicate restored or originals  cap at 5 K. who knows, they are getting more interests. Custom bikes are close.


----------

